# Грыжа, киста, гемангиома, спондилоартроз. Насколько опасно? Что делать?



## nufcnufc (9 Июн 2016)

Добрый день.
Начали беспокоить боли в пояснице (5 лет назад были проблемы, курс вытяжек и остеопатии помог).
Обратился в клинику Бобыря. Выявили перекос таза 4 см. провели 5 процедур. Стало полегче. хотя было сильное обострение в процессе (затекала рука и нога, разболелась поясница, врач сказал это потому, что мышцы и ткани стали менять положение)
Через 3 недели снова случилось обострение. Сделал МРТ
Вот результат






врач МРТ сказал, что делать ударно-волновую терапию при таких болячка КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ было нельзя

что теперь делать? насколько это опасно?
На сегодня не могу сидеть более 10 минут, начинает затекать нога, а еще минут через 10 и ныть поясница
при ходьбе болей особо не чувствую, лишь небольшой дискомфорт в пояснице


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Июн 2016)

Что делать?  Вновь обратитесь в клинику Бобыря.


----------



## nufcnufc (9 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Что делать?  Вновь обратитесь в клинику Бобыря.



а смысл? еще денег им отдать, если их методы не помогают

и скажите, пожалуйста, насколько все это страшно, что МРТ нашел
ибо если ориентироваться по википедии - то можно ложиться и помирать - весь букет заболеваний


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2016)

> ....врач МРТ сказал, что делать ударно-волновую терапию при таких болячка КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ было нельзя...



Врач МРТ видимо разбирается только в МРТ!

Так может к неврологу сходить. Пусть рефлексы посмотрит, пальцем подавит, определит где болит, совпадает ли с местом поражения на мРТ, проверит есть ли слабость.
Диагноз нужен.
Сделайте фото спины, хочу посмотреть на 4 см перекоса.


----------



## nufcnufc (10 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может к неврологу сходить. Пусть рефлексы посмотрит, пальцем подавит, определит где болит, совпадает ли с местом поражения на мРТ, проверит есть ли слабость.
> Диагноз нужен.
> Сделайте фото спины, хочу посмотреть на 4 см перекоса.



сейчас перекоса уже как бы и нет, визуально так точно нет

невролог в поликлинике назначит сирдалуд и электрофарез....
в частных клиниках все расхваливают себя

потому и хочу собрать информацию для начала

показался хорошему спортивному массажисту-мануалу, сказал что надо снять все воспаления, потом разбираться. Но беда в том, что лечение одной проблемы, может негативно сказаться на другой. В общем можно поробывать что-то сделать, но скорее всего операций не избежать ((


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июн 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> а смысл? еще денег им отдать, если их методы не помогают


Интересный Вы пациент! Сами ведь написали, что было улучшение. Но, очевидно, не выполняли рекомендации, в том числе не делали гимнастику, вот и получили результат.


----------



## nufcnufc (10 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Интересный вы пациент! Сами ведь написали, что было улучшение. Но, очевидно, не выполняли рекомендации, в том числе не делали гимнастику, вот и получили результат.



вот как раз делал, 2 раза в день, четко по рекомендации
а рецедив мог вполне произойти из-за неверного лечения

так что это вы интересный врач - вместо помощь человеку занимаетесь защитой коллег


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2016)

Рецидив через 3 недели после лечения!
Это как?

3 недели после сеанса вы лежали в постели и не двигались, и затем встав с постели получили рецидив?


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Июн 2016)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## nufcnufc (11 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рецидив через 3 недели после лечения!
> Это как?
> 
> 3 недели после сеанса вы лежали в постели и не двигались, и затем встав с постели получили рецидив?



Разумеется нет. Но жил осторожно, делал гимнастику.
Можно ли обойтись без операции с гемангиомой в моём случае? И как вообще исправлять ситуацию? Одно наслаивается на другое - вытяжку нельзя теперь мне сказали, ударноволновую то же



dr.dreval написал(а):


> Снимки покажите



Через несколько дней
Спасибо за реакцию на мою проблемы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> Разумеется нет. Но жил осторожно, делал гимнастику.
> Можно ли обойтись без операции с гемангиомой в моём случае? И как вообще исправлять ситуацию? Одно наслаивается на другое - вытяжку нельзя теперь мне сказали, ударноволновую то же


Вытяжку можно, но не больного места.
УВТ, можно и нужно, правильно.
Запретить проще, чем лечить.


----------



## nufcnufc (12 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вытяжку можно, но не больного места.
> УВТ, можно и нужно, правильно.
> Запретить проще, чем лечить.



Так больные там все места, в одном грыжа, в другом киста, в третьем гемангиомы....

Последний вопрос, насколько срочно нужно лечить? Необходим ли полный покой прямо вот сейчас? Просто все обострилось в отпуске, очень не хочется все прерывать, да и билетов нет обратных на ближайшие дни?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2016)

Есть блоки функциональные - возвратные, есть патологические - невозвратные.


----------



## nufcnufc (13 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть блоки функциональные - возвратные, есть патологические - невозвратные.



Самому это не определить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

Самому нельзя, но самому можно делать лфк с постепенным нарастанием подвижности от переферии к больному месту, и организм может сам "создать" стереотип движений, при котором все здоровое двигается, а все больное малоподвижно.
С медикаментами, физиотерапией, мануальной терапией, особенно при наличии боли, организм сделает это быстрее и с меньшими потерями.

Так произошло и у Вас. Организм, благодаря мануальной терапии, правильно настроился, боль стала меньше, поскольку он приспособился жить за счёт здоровых позвонков, а тут вы его и перегрузили и опять  задвигалось- заболело больное место.

Чем устойчивее стереотип, тем большее усилие надо для его нарушения.
Поэтому у "качков", основная причина - сорвал на тренировке с большими весами.
А у тех кто ничего не делает-не так встал с постели или сильно чихнул.

Поэтому когда говорят, что раньше у людей болело меньше, это правда, поскольку образ жизни того времени, когда основным способом заработать на жизнь был повседневный физический труд, подразумевал обострение боли, но от большой нагрузки. А вековой разум народа позволял контролировать эту нагрузку.
Теперь основной способ заработать на жизнь - это офис, и разума правильного стереотипа- нет.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, 

супер написано
кто бы мне это, лет так 5 назад сказал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*,
> 
> супер написано
> кто бы мне это, лет так 5 назад сказал


Не видел не одного пациента которого бы научили слова.
Всех учит боль.


----------



## горошек (13 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не видел не одного пациента которого бы научили слова.
> Всех учит боль.


Вот это и жаль. Так хотелось бы научиться, пока не появилась боль. Но ведь правда, сколько не читаю, так и не могу понять, где подвижные сегменты, где неподвижные, где блоки мышечные и т п. И, почему-то, когда сижу откинувшись на спинку кресла, даже с провалом опоры в области крестца, чувствую себя лучше, чем при сидении с прямой спиной.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

Таков стереотип.


----------



## nufcnufc (14 Июн 2016)

А что ещё хуже, что совет любого врача опровергает совет следующего...и так до бесконечности.....при этом ошибок не признаёт НИКТО


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> А что ещё хуже, что совет любого врача опровергает совет следующего...и так до бесконечности.....при этом ошибок не признаёт НИКТО


Это плохо!
Но это заставляет думать. А это хорошо!


----------



## горошек (14 Июн 2016)

Я всегда вспоминаю фразу из какого-то старого спектакля, где купец говорит своему, как мы бы сейчас сказали "продвинутому" сыну: "Ты, сынок, науке-то не очень доверяй. Наука-то она ведь не закончилась, она ещё развивается". И действительно,та же медицина часто опровергает то, что раньше выдавала за истину. Так что свою голову включать надо всегда. Но оценить всё объективно, мы увы, не всегда можем. Поэтому, так всё же хочется найти доктора, которому будешь полностью доверять и со временем поймёшь, что доверял не зря.


----------



## nufcnufc (6 Июл 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Снимки покажите.



извиняюсь что так долго
вот снимки
прокомментируйте пожалуйста


----------



## dr.dreval (6 Июл 2016)

Этих снимков недостаточно.


----------



## nufcnufc (6 Июл 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Этих снимков недостаточно.



ну это самые четкие, из тех, что были на диске
там пять "серий" SE 5\5? например
если напишите какие снимки еще нужны, я добавлю


----------



## dr.dreval (6 Июл 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> ну это самые четкие, из тех, что были на диске
> там пять "серий" SE 5\5? например
> если напишите какие снимки еще нужны, я добавлю


все


----------



## nufcnufc (6 Июл 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> все



вот архивом все
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6392554


----------



## AIR (7 Июл 2016)

На прямом снимке заметна мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на пояснично-крестцовом уровне. .. Соответственно желательно обратиться к специалисту умеющему диагностировать нарушения мышечно-связочного аппарата.  После диагностики и начала лечения он покажет правильные упражнения и правильное их выполнение (что тоже очень важно ).. Вы вполне могли упражнениями и перегрузить проблемные зоны..


----------



## nufcnufc (7 Июл 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> На прямом снимке заметна мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на пояснично-крестцовом уровне. .. Соответственно желательно обратиться к специалисту умеющему диагностировать нарушения мышечно-связочного аппарата.  После диагностики и начала лечения он покажет правильные упражнения и правильное их выполнение (что тоже очень важно ).. Вы вполне могли упражнениями и перегрузить проблемные зоны..


спасибо
где ж такого специалиста найти.....у Бобыря в Спб вот не справились, хотя по отзывам врач был хороший (((

и еще, что вы скажите о кисте и шморля? Почитал интернет - пишут, что это крайне опасно и может привести к неминуемой операции, если продолжат рост? Но есть мнения, что киста расти не может, а шморля бессимптомна? Прокомментируйте пожалуйста


----------



## AIR (7 Июл 2016)

> и еще, что вы скажите о кисте и шморля? Почитал интернет - пишут, что это крайне опасно и может привести к неминуемой операции, если продолжат рост? Но есть мнения, что киста расти не может, а шморля бессимптомна? Прокомментируйте пожалуйста


Ничто не мешает позже сделать контрольный снимок для спокойствия души..


----------



## nufcnufc (8 Июл 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Ничто не мешает позже сделать контрольный снимок для спокойствия души..


ну каждый месяц дегать делать МРТ не очень хороший вариант....понятно. что определенный контроль нужен, но и понимание ситуации необходимо. не жить же на анализах каждый день


----------



## AIR (8 Июл 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> ну каждый месяц дегать делать МРТ не очень хороший вариант....понятно. что определенный контроль нужен, но и понимание ситуации необходимо. не жить же на анализах каждый день


Ну, так горячиться не стоит.. можно и сэкономить, сделать мрт через год. .


----------



## nufcnufc (8 Июл 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну, так горячиться не стоит.. можно и сэкономить, сделать мрт через год. .



так могут они расти или нет? на ваш взгляд.....и если могут, что делать, чтобы этого не происходило


----------



## AIR (8 Июл 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> так могут они расти или нет? на ваш взгляд.....и если могут, что делать, чтобы этого не происходило


Скорее нет.. ни чего не делать. . Контрольный снимок и действия или не действия уже по результатам. .

Могут расти... а могут не расти...нам предугадать не дано.. знать бы что делать..


----------



## nufcnufc (8 Июл 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Могут расти... а могут не расти...нам предугадать не дано.. знать бы что делать..



то есть не изученный покрытый тайной момент с этой кистой?


----------



## AIR (9 Июл 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> то есть не изученный покрытый тайной момент с этой кистой?


Остались еще кой какие тайны в человеках. .


----------

